# [SOLVED] Upgrade to Win8.1



## joslin (Aug 31, 2006)

I vol in a small office running Win xp pro. We did try updating a PC to win 7 32 bit with success but if MS stops upgrading Win 7 Jan '15, it would mean an other upgrade again. S0 - we decided to upgrade to Win 8.1. At this point we do not want to buy Win 8 because $$$. Not sure if 32 bit is available. 

We want to know if specs on our PCs will allow the upgrade.

Purchased Optiplex 330 '08 CPU Intel E7200 mem speed 667/DD2 and
Purchased Optiplex 750 '07 CPU AMD 5200 mem speed 400 DD2 and
Purchased OPtiplex 170L '05 CPU 2.8 Intel P4 not sure

Data base and Bup in cloud.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Upgrade to Win8.1*

January 2015 is a long way off, and there will be Windows 9 by that time or soon after. You can be enjoying Windows 7 all that time. 
To see if your PC Supports Windows 8.1 Run the Upgrade Advisor:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Upgrade to Win8.1*

just a fyi if you purchase 8, it will be a free upgrade to 8.1. IMO, if you got win7 working on your system, stick with it - there will be fewer headaches if you are able to upgrade to 8.


----------



## joslin (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Upgrade to Win8.1*

Thank you for comments.


----------

